# Use this US Expat Tax calculator to check if you need to file a US Tax return!



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

*Do you need to file US Expat Taxes?* Use this US Expat Tax calculator to check if you need to file a US Tax return!

*Generally, you need to file if you're:*


A US citizen (living in the US or abroad), including Accidental Americans. Find out if you are an Accidental American!
Green card holder
Permanent Resident / Resident Aliens of the USA
Non-Resident Aliens who have US income
*👉🏻 US EXPAT TAX CALCULATOR*


----------

